# Oldmiser's BB Shoot



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friends you may have seen Natural Fork (Ray) has a Penny Challenge going on....I did trace a penny and set the target

at 15 feet like instructions.....Sorry Ray I can't do your Challenge..I can not see the penny outlined on paper or card board..

Oh I tried about 10 times...I just can not see it....it is all fuzzy looking too me......Good luck with your Penny Shoot...

So what I done was trace a Nickel..darkened 3 mm to the inside..nice thick circle....I said to my self old man let's just see

how good you are at getting the bb's inside the circle.......15 feet 10 shots at 1 circle.....

All I can say is I like the grouping...I will just have to hone in a little better...Loving the Uni-Shot slingshot for a bb shooter..Thanks~ Erick

at Metro Goods....

But for this 70 year old gizzer~ it is good enough for me....Had a fun time doing this...Yeyyyyyy

Ha ..I am going to show this too the eye doctor..........I will be doing more of this.....at present time I do not have a miror to try to do

a video..be my luck I would break it any way...........~AKAOldmiser


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Well I would say that is pretty good shooting! Probably better than I could do.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Oldmiser, If you show that to your eye Dr. he'll classify you as : Dangerous! Great shooting! and I bet you had a ball doing it!! :banana:


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice Shooting!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey OM. That is very nice shooting ... nothing to be ashamed of there! You might try cutting out a penny sized stencil ... use cardboard or something similar. Then get a can of day-glow pink or orange paint and paint those circles with that stuff ... maybe on a black sheet of paper. Or draw your penny circles and get some bright sticky dots from Staples (or similar outlet). I had a lot of trouble seeing threads during the competition last year, and those sticky dots on the threads made it possible for me to see where to shoot.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I will give it a go my friend..thanks..just a real bugger not to see small objects..other ppl are shooting at for challenges ya know

But for me it is all about having a good time shooting...OM


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Something Like These Neon Stickers Might Help You Out!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

ryguy27 said:


> Something Like These Neon Stickers Might Help You Out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will have to see if they are allowed to use for the Penny Challenge...I would think as long as the coloured dots are the same size as a Penny

even if have too trim for correct size....Yeah it's tough for some of use old folks that still want to shoot at small objects....

Soda pop cans I have no Issue's with........Thanks for sharing......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

Good grouping ,well done... Cheers Tassie


----------

